# Hymer pump/ help please



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

I have laid the van up over the last 3 months, so have drained down water etc.
However i have just been out to the van and sitched the 12v on and the 
submercible pump is not working

pointers please.....i will check the fuse.....but wondered why the pump
didnt fire up as the taps have been left up/ open as instructed in the hand book......Does the pump cut off if there is no water.

Dinger

_(Mod Note. Will move you to the Hymer forum Dinger. More chance of informed replies there I guess.)_


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine is a 2003 system so may not be identical, however I offer the following.

I assume you have had the 12v system switched off during lay-up? If power is left connected to the pump and the taps are open, the pump will run dry and burn out.
If the Elektroblock inverter/charger has been switched off at the main switch (on its front panel) , then you have to re-activate the 12v circuit after switching it on again. You do this by switching the 12v switch on the main control panel (above the door?) on, then off, then on again.
Otherwise suspect a failed fuse or seized pump. If the latter, I expect it is a Reich twin-barrelled submersible - see here:
http://rk-reich.com/index.php?cat=c....html&XTCsid=2b5121c9c60a9bb8bb814d6b018bbb0d


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

*HYMER PUMP/ help*

Hi Dinger,

Is the pump not working at all, or does it make a noise but doesn't move the water. Its probably not the same set-up as ours, but I find that sometimes there is an airlock in the system and I have to take the pump out of the tank and turn it on (with a bit of shaking as well) in a bucket of water before it primes itself. Have also had a problem that the boiler wants to fill up first, so I have had to prime the boiler as well. Hopefully it won't require major surgery 8O.

Kevin


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*hymer pump*

Thanks Jeanluc

Basically the tanks were drained down including the boiler and the taps left open. i always understood the taps and bathroom flush was on the 12 v circiut.
The van has been left on hook up and pump was defeniately not running as the 12v was off and you can hear the pump in operation.

The pumps in your attatchment are simular although my one is all white
but about the same size.

I,am bit confused to say the least

will check the fuse and put water in the system


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

dinger said:


> I have laid the van up over the last 3 months, so have drained down water etc.
> However i have just been out to the van and sitched the 12v on and the
> submercible pump is not working
> 
> ...


Hi Dinger,

I concur with the above advice from others. As long as there is power to the pump, you should hear it operating. In my case the little drive shaft gave up, but the motor still ran.

If after all else, if it's a new pump you need, I got my replacement form John at www.camperuk.co.uk in Lincoln, by mail order. Towsure used to do it too, but it doesn't seem to be listed now.

Don't by one from Broonfools with the Hymer name on it, as you'll be paying much more.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess you've checked the two connectors within the tank locker ?
David.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

In that case Dinger, perhaps >>This Pump<< from Towsure IS the one that you need........................if it is the pump that has failed. They also do a 12ltr model.

Jock.

P.S. I once reversed the two connectors in the tank locker, which seemed to give the pump a helping hand, and it ran for a few months later, before the shaft snapped.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*hymer pump*

Doc....no theres no noise from the pump at all.

dont seem to be any lose wiring. I will order a new pump anyway as i feel its a pretty important spare part to have for the sake of £20 + .

Will see if any power is getting to the terminal at the top of the tank.


----------



## 117906 (Nov 1, 2008)

I had to put mine in a bucket of hot water, as it had froze! I did a drain down but some water was still in the pump, its fine now.

Bob


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: hymer pump*



dinger said:


> Thanks Jeanluc
> 
> Basically the tanks were drained down including the boiler and the taps left open. i always understood the taps and bathroom flush was on the 12 v circiut.
> The van has been left on hook up and pump was defeniately not running as the 12v was off and you can hear the pump in operation.
> ...


Process of elimination.
Is the 12v circuit in the hab area working apart from the pump? i.e are the lights / extractor fan powered? Ignore the step and internal doorway light in this test as they are live when the main 12v switch is off.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*hymer pump*

Jeanluc.....yep all the lights and everything else, tv etc is fine

Just the taps and toilet flush.

I wouldnt be surprised the pump may have fozen with the recent temperatures .


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*hymer pump*

Just a thought here.....does the pump work off its own fuse....i,m sure it does........5 amp ? ....cream in colour


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: hymer pump*



dinger said:


> Just a thought here.....does the pump work off its own fuse....i,m sure it does........5 amp ? ....cream in colour


Yep, and it is in your Elektroblok listed as Pumpe, I think!!!

Jock.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cant you disconnect the pump and put some other small appliance to the wires to check if power is there.
Even a small 12 v bulb will do
By the way, I carry a spare water pump after I learnt the hard way


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*hymer pump*

Jock/Rita.....indeed its indeed a ZE PUMPE.....that is current kapput
with nicht wasser from ze taps..... 

thanks everyone for your help


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If there is power getting to the pump but the pump still is'nt turning it could simply be seized after sitting idle. My own van uses the same pump & I carry a spare but have never had a look inside one. Is it possible to access the impeller & give it a twist to free it off ? Alternatively try using the master reset (Small hammer) & give the pump a dunt with the hammer shaft to try & free it up. 

Similar scenario to not using the central heating pump over the summer & finding it seized when you need heat.

Hope you get it fixed. D.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*hymer pump*

Ladies and Gents...........i give you one working pumpe

It was the 5 amp fuse....However the outside water cap , will not undo
.......does not want to spring out from its locked position.

HO hum


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: hymer pump*



dinger said:


> However the outside water cap , will not undo
> .......does not want to spring out from its locked position.
> 
> HO hum


Dinger,

If you have a can of GT85 or WD40 with a long thin red straw, you can insert the straw into the keyhole and give it a blast. It's a matter of trial and error then, with and without the key. 
You may have to leave it soak in for a while. Once it's free, if WD40 was used, you'll have to lubricate the cap lock again, but not so if GT85 was used.

Good luck,

Jock.


----------

